# Has anyone installed a car seat in a 2012 Beetle?



## c2tjmc (Nov 16, 2011)

I know, it may be a really silly question considering the size of the car, but I do need to ask. Wife and I just found out we are expecting, which was a huge surprise and shock (welcome of course).

That being said, we have the Jetta and am not concerned about that, but I need to look at what brand or model of car seats will fit in the Beetle for the times when I am home with the baby. I did see a couple things online where it showed some installations that didn't fit well, but I am hoping someone has actually put one in a 2012 for some feedback.

Thanks!


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

Good question... I haven't tried, but I understand why you ask. The rear seat bottoms are sort of carved into the reach bench, with the LATCH anchors up top on either side of the carve-out. Most rear-facing infant seats would sit within the carve-out without a problem. You may need to move the passenger seat all the way forward to allow for the infant seat's length, but this isn't uncommon in small cars.

If you're concerned, take some measurements and take a tape with you when you're seat shopping, and try to find one that is fairly compact.

Forward facing seats for older kids though may be a problem. Might have to put a piece of high-density foam inside the seat bottom to bring it up level with the bench, and then mount the child seat on top.

I will be investigating this as well, if they ever get any freaking turbos in Canada. Have a 4 year old who is about ready to move from forward facing child seat to booster seat.


----------



## c2tjmc (Nov 16, 2011)

What you mentioned echos what I found on this site:

http://blogs.cars.com/kickingtires/2011/12/2012-volkswagen-beetle-car-seat-check.html

So I am not too optimistic but I need to find something (although I do have plenty of time). That site mentions other models may fit better than the ones they tested.

Will keep that idea in mind about looking at the measurements, thanks!


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have 2 large Britax car seats installed in ours.










My nine month old son is in the rear facing and my 4 year old daughter in the other. My daughter has to rotate her feet inward _slightly_ to keep them from being too cramped when she has them directly behind the seat back. Most times she just puts one foot on each side of the seat so she has more room to move them around. _But_, my wife and I are a rather short couple with me at 5'6" and her at 5'4". If we had to scoot the seat back any further my daughter wouldn't have a comfortable amount of room in front of her and would either have to cross her legs or keep them with one foot on each side of the seat.

It's a little cramped compared to the Touareg we're coming from but we love it so far.


----------



## c2tjmc (Nov 16, 2011)

TechnoBlue01 said:


> I have 2 large Britax car seats installed in ours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking at a Britax convertible seat, just like what you have pictured there. What model seat is the rear facing one?

Thanks!


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

The rear facing one is a Boulevard 70 in Sterling. Forward facing is the Frontier 85 SICT.

:thumbup:


----------



## Bef (Nov 20, 2005)

We have a Britax Marathon installed forward-facing on the passenger side of my 2012. Easy, simple installation and a nice snug fit.


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

Still on the fence with my purchase (dealer is going to shoot me...) but thought I would stop by and see if our current forward-facing car seat would fit. It's a Safey 1st Alpha Omega (made by Dorel Juvenile Group). Even with the car seat in the full upright position, the back is still angled somewhat. The rear seats on the Beetle are very upright, meaning that for the base of the car seat to sit flat on the bench, it was sticking out a few inches. With the driver's seat in a comfortable position (I'm 5'10"), there was only an inch or two between the front of the car seat and driver's seat-back. Not gonna work. Fortunately, our 4 year old is about ready for a booster, and a backless one will work fine. Looks like others have had luck with more upright seats as well (see photo's above)

It's kinda funny... it used to be you'd say that the back seat of a coupe was big enough for your kids but too small for adults. Now, it seems like a rear seat can be big enough for adults, but too small for a 3 year old.


----------

